
Show HN: Register for Dust's 48-Hour MVP Hackathon on October 18 - sahawneh
https://www.dusthackershq.com
======
smt88
> _All MVPs built will be legally transferred to the non-technical founders._

What a fucking joke. The developer gets, maybe, $200, and the non-technical
founder (who has zero value in a hackathon) gets the IP?

This is like a roundup for slave labor.

~~~
sahawneh
How can we fix that?

~~~
smt88
How about: all IP and money is divided equally among team members?

~~~
sahawneh
What we're trying to do at Dust is help non-technical founders "buy" and MVP.
Of course it would be great if they end up iterating with the same developer
and hopefully end up as co-founders, but it's difficult at this stage to split
IP, especially if they haven't had that discussion. But you have a valid point
and hopefully we will be able to come up with new ways to help permanent teams
come to life through Dust. We'll make mistakes along the way, but we'll get
there.

~~~
smt88
If non-technical founders can't afford to pay for their MVP or offer equity
for it (which has no value anyway), then they have no business trying to found
a company. Not everyone can be an entreprenur, and that's OK.

------
Vheissu
Nothing inspires confidence in a hackathon than its webpage title being, "Your
Site Title"

~~~
sahawneh
Nice catch.

